

Whoshouldifollow? Twitter recommendation engine - champion
http://www.whoshouldifollow.com/

======
unalone
A fun little response on Tumblr: <http://whoshouldifollowontumblr.tumblr.com/>

~~~
raju
Great response! That truly is the spirit of twitter, start with a few, add as
you go, and start dropping those that don't have anything interesting (as far
as you are concerned) to say.

This site seems to use location as its main driver, which I guess is a good
start as any, but I think another way to do it is to start following people
you interact (in person, a blog that you follow, high profile people in things
that interest you, book author) with and go from there. I think that aligns
well with your interests.

------
brandnewlow
The "follow" links aren't working?

~~~
champion
Are you logged in to twitter? It just puts "follow username" as a tweet, which
is a twitter code to start following that person. Not perfect, but doesn't
require giving your username/password

